# [video] OLL and PLL How-to's and Tips



## Rpotts (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm going to compile all of my videos on this thread to avoid spamming the Video Gallery every time I want to post something new. This thread is always open for requests. I'm finishing up the rest of my PLLs and I'll get them uploaded sometime in the near future.
*PLLs*
*Corner PLLs*







Description said:


> Aa -
> x' R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'
> 
> x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2
> ...



*Clockwise U perms*







Description said:


> R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' --- Bar on Back --- .82
> 
> R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 --- Bar on Front
> 
> M2 U' M U2' M' U' M2 --- .77


*Lolz R3' Gb perm*







Description said:


> F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R3' u' R2
> 
> Bar on front, headlights on back.
> 
> ...



*OLLs*
*OLL 3 + 4 (NEO Sunes)*







Description said:


> OLL 3 - r' R2 U R' U r U2' r' U M'
> 
> OLL 4 - r' R U' r U2' r' U' R U' (R' + M')
> 
> Found these at the Speedsolving wiki a while ago, after being really disappointed with the f Sexy variations. I tweaked them slightly to fit my style.



*OLL 49+50*







Description said:


> OLL 50 - r' U r2 U' r2' U' r2 U r'
> 
> OLL 49 - r U' r2' U r2 U r2' U' r
> 
> ...


----------

